# New Smoke house Idea



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Really Big Green Egg

Necessity is the Mother of Invention :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

They could've used all the bleach in the world on that thing and I still don't think I could eat anything cooked in there.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

open the door. i want to see what's cooking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

jack


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it is the ultimate heated porta toiletteee. Warmed seats and more....


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I appreciate the ceiling diffuser, metal duct, and modern duct tape the most.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

what an idea, isn't feel comfortable with it?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Even ifin it worked, it'd take 4 ever to smoke anything!!! It would taste like "chit" anyways!!!!:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

The enclosure is gonna melt. open the door i wanna see whats a hangin.


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

it will not melt it has to much blue water in it. that helps give it that perfect taste.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

You need to put a trail cam on the back porch set to video so you can show us some of your guests reaction to their Christmas dinner food preparation...


----------

